# *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)***



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

Here it is:
























Our stage I non intercooled setup will be available shortly, this is the production stage 2 setup on a test car....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

It's looking like I'll be selling my supercharger setup within a year or so.








SMG


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (SomeMacGuy)*








This makes me more anxious for the Mk4 kit. So when are ya'll gonna put that bad boy on the dyno? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Jetta_kid)*

Looking good Clay!








Now, how about that MK4 kit? Just anxious like the rest of the MK4 owners here...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

OK so now all I need is an OBD1 MK3 2.0







haha Looks great and I might have my MK3 sooner than later!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*















Would you guys like a head spacer option?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

^^^thats a definite H3LL YES!!...i want crank up to 12psi (at LEAST)


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I REALLY need to get a MK3


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_I REALLY need to get a MK3

Ummmmmmm well after driving this car, i'm keeping my 01.5 S4, selling my 01 Jetta 1.8T GT28RS, and my 1990 Corrado 1.8T and i'm getting a MKIII 2.0 for a daily with the stage 3 turbo kit


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Ummmmmmm well after driving this car, i'm keeping my 01.5 S4, selling my 01 Jetta 1.8T GT28RS, and my 1990 Corrado 1.8T and i'm getting a MKIII 2.0 for a daily with the stage 3 turbo kit









ill do the same . . minus the corrado adn the jettta . jtsu gettin the stg 3. and yes we want a head spacer option.
and lastly stop posting diff threads im all over the place here. lol.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Hmmm... either you're really trying to sell this kit or you're dead serious about it being a bad A sweet ride.?.?.?
I tend to believe you... let me know about that Corrado on it's way out though! HAHAHAHA
I found a MK3 Golf in prime condition, good engine, new timing belt... all the typical fixers, new paint etc... andway the guy is selling it for a grand BUT the tranny went bad, so it needs a new one... I'm thinking I want it!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Ummmmmmm well after driving this car, i'm keeping my 01.5 S4, selling my 01 Jetta 1.8T GT28RS, and my 1990 Corrado 1.8T and i'm getting a MKIII 2.0 for a daily with the stage 3 turbo kit









Ok then.. lets see some video! is the $2800 in Canadian?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Hmmm... either you're really trying to sell this kit or you're dead serious about it being a bad A sweet ride.?.?.?
I tend to believe you... let me know about that Corrado on it's way out though! HAHAHAHA
I found a MK3 Golf in prime condition, good engine, new timing belt... all the typical fixers, new paint etc... andway the guy is selling it for a grand BUT the tranny went bad, so it needs a new one... I'm thinking I want it!









dude, 02A that bish and bring on the boost


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what size MAF housing is used on that stage 2????


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (syanczura)*

My thoughts exactly! And the freakin paint is absolutely GREAT!!! I'm hoping to get the money together... Installing a tranny is easy right? hahahaha


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

damn thats a clean setup, can barely tell its there...except for the http://www.kineticmotorsport.com thing... so when is the mk4 kit coming out?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_damn thats a clean setup, can barely tell its there...except for the http://www.kineticmotorsport.com thing... so when is the mk4 kit coming out?

We're working on it right now, hold onto your panties, its coming, and when it gets here it will knock them off flip your legs up and put it in the stink.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm down, make it come out....now!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I'm down, make it come out....now!

Its coming


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
We're working on it right now, hold onto your panties, its coming, and when it gets here it will knock them off flip your legs up and put it in the stink.









best response ever


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_
best response ever

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

whens the obd1 coming out


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (chrissor)*

tomorrow


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

will having a TT 260 cam and a 2.25" TT ehxaust add significant gains to the whp the turbo will make?
will it be safe with the 260 cam? (this is for the mkiv)


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_will having a TT 260 cam and a 2.25" TT ehxaust add significant gains to the whp the turbo will make?
will it be safe with the 260 cam? (this is for the mkiv)

should be ok, and exhaust will help for sure!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_should be ok, and exhaust will help for sure!

I agree. The TT260 does not have that much of an overlap at all compared to the stock cam. I've got the same in my AEG. We benefit more from the extra lift we get from the cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

My exhaust is 2.25" with no CAT and a small resonator type muffler(can see right through it and is loud as hell). I am hoping the turbo will tame it a bit. How well does this flow to say 2.5" with a CAT and Borla type muffler. I am hoping it will show some good gains from stock with the stage 2.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

My stage 2 is on its way earlier next week







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_My stage 2 is on its way earlier next week







.








shhhhhhh


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Hey, Now I also want the stage 2!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_Hey, Now I also want the stage 2! 

We don't have any Stage 2's ready


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

We got them special to tease you all


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

cruel, bery bery cruel


----------



## JETT9 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_We got them special to tease you all









Yes...Stage 2 is coming to me too


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (JETT9)*

someday I'll be rich and I'll get stage 5, or maybe 7







enjoy!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

I am not rich just love going faster than other people










_Modified by sniper512 at 6:15 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_someday I'll be rich and I'll get stage 5, or maybe 7







enjoy!

2 more months


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

It is time, it is time for OVERTIME (and lots of it). It'll be worth it!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

It'll be worth it. I'll let you know when its all running good. Hopefully the end of next week, we'll see how everything goes.


_Modified by sniper512 at 4:42 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## spun5throd (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

This makes me wanna have dance contact in Mtl in a Laval house with a asian girl w00t!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (spun5throd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spun5throd* »_This makes me wanna have dance contact in Mtl in a Laval house with a asian girl w00t!









working on the dance contact! in the MTL "Den"


----------



## spun5throd (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_working on the dance contact! in the MTL "Den"









The "Wolf lair" will be ready my son...


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*










maf housings are holding us back now


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*

You guys need to invest in some more automated tooling like these guys: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570245
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (phatvw)*

how much for just the intercooler setup?
from the outlet of the compressor to the throttle body, need it all.
thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how much for just the intercooler setup?
from the outlet of the compressor to the throttle body, need it all.
thanks

I thought you didn't need an intercooler when you have methanol...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (phatvw)*

Not to be negative about this, but any projected power numbers, or actual dynos?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Not to be negative about this, but any projected power numbers, or actual dynos?

I rode in one of the test cars when I was up at Kinetic last month. I think the owner said it dyno'd around 300HP, but with a headgasket spacer and higher boost. It was more like a "Stage 2.5" setup.


----------



## turbo-dog (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

can you compare this to the GOLF 3/JETTA 3 2.0 T25 TURBO EXTREME KIT from estrictlyforeign.com which comes with an intercooler but is 4 bills more. looking to buy one of these babies...which should it be? i must have an intercooler, so how much for the kinetic w/ic? thanks


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (turbo-dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo-dog* »_can you compare this to the GOLF 3/JETTA 3 2.0 T25 TURBO EXTREME KIT from estrictlyforeign.com which comes with an intercooler but is 4 bills more. looking to buy one of these babies...which should it be? i must have an intercooler, so how much for the kinetic w/ic? thanks

i had no idea estrictlyforeign made turbos










































:screwy


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (turbo-dog)*

The main thing that sticks out in that kit is that it relies on more injectors for fueling instead of a well tune ecu program with bigger injectors plus if you add up the % of power it is only 50% whereas the kinetics kit will be closer and probably more than 100%. The Kinetics stage 2 kit is probably going to be $3000-$3400, but it will be running 10-14psi and seems to be much much better quality.


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

Are the mk3 kits , internally or externally wastegated?? And when you people figure out mk4 kits, i got cash in hand for you boys, if your mk4 kit is as good as the mk3.......


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (turbo-dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo-dog* »_can you compare this to the GOLF 3/JETTA 3 2.0 T25 TURBO EXTREME KIT from estrictlyforeign.com which comes with an intercooler but is 4 bills more. looking to buy one of these babies...which should it be? i must have an intercooler, so how much for the kinetic w/ic? thanks

I have never heard of those guys, T25s are internally gated, the T3 is external, that is an additional cost. The FMIC kit will most likely be +800-1000USD.
Introductory price for stage 2 is going to be in the 3100USD area.

_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_The main thing that sticks out in that kit is that it relies on more injectors for fueling instead of a well tune ecu program with bigger injectors plus if you add up the % of power it is only 50% whereas the kinetics kit will be closer and probably more than 100%. The Kinetics stage 2 kit is probably going to be $3000-$3400, but it will be running 10-14psi and seems to be much much better quality.

Yup, the kit has bigger injectors, and new software.

_Quote, originally posted by *dtm_equipped* »_Are the mk3 kits , internally or externally wastegated?? And when you people figure out mk4 kits, i got cash in hand for you boys, if your mk4 kit is as good as the mk3....... 

They are all externally gated. We're working on a MKIV right now.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo-dog (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (vee_rub)*

maybe you should read more and talk less


----------



## turbo-dog (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*

rippin and snipe...thanks for YOUR useful and proffesional infomation. some other members should stick to kiddy chat rooms or their v-games.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (turbo-dog)*

I have some bad news. My engine popped before Clay even had a chance to send me my stage 2. I believe it was bearing failure. I am putting this project on hold. I have a 2000 beetle 1.8T that has been neglected for too long that was parked for winter that will have to do for now. I am going to be looking into a fully built 8v for the stage 3 Kinetics that will be comings out.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

....


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

beetle 2.0?


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

its hard to read every post when ur on a cell phone at work ..... 
thanks for the info. .


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (spooln6)*

1.8T


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Kit looks sharp Clay 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_beetle 2.0?

The stage 1 should work with the Beetle


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (dtm_equipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm_equipped* »_its hard to read every post when ur on a cell phone at work ..... 
thanks for the info. .


No prob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The stage 1 should work with the Beetle









did any one do this yet?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
did any one do this yet?

They're not out yet.. so no.








SMG


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
They're not out yet.. so no.








SMG

you looking also


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
did any one do this yet?

The MKIV kit is not available yet


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

hopefully my kit will arrive monday http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
:fingers crossed:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how much for just the intercooler setup?
from the outlet of the compressor to the throttle body, need it all.
thanks

no responce?


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The FMIC kit will most likely be +800-1000USD.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok..KineticMotorSport Guys, I have a good question.
I have been holding onto a Newsouth Performance Powergasket Plus. I plan on installing it at the same time as a turbo.
I talked to newsouth to see if the gasket is good for this application.
Steve from Newsouth said yes, but not for air temps above 250F.
So, will it be safe to use with the MK4 AEG Stage 1 Turbo kit?

Thanks.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Ok..KineticMotorSport Guys, I have a good question.
I have been holding onto a Newsouth Performance Powergasket Plus. I plan on installing it at the same time as a turbo.
I talked to newsouth to see if the gasket is good for this application.
Steve from Newsouth said yes, but not for air temps above 250F.
So, will it be safe to use with the MK4 AEG Stage 1 Turbo kit?

Thanks.



15 psi on mine, no leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

Thanks MY


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_

15 psi on mine, no leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine's a mkIII, and runnin 17psi on a big garrett. 
*ANYONE GOING FI SHOULD HAVE A POWERGASKET*
You can either get them from NSP or USRT.

_Modified by PBWB at 6:01 PM 12-14-2006_


_Modified by PBWB at 6:01 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

IMs replied


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

I was looking at getting one soon maybe before my kit gets here if not defiantly later.


----------



## KrautNotRice (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm in the process of doing a tranny swap on a MKIII obd2 jetta and once I'm done I'm going to stage 2 turbo setup. This kit looks pretty sweet and if it really puts out 200whp then thats exactly where I wanted to get to. Does the kit come with a BOV as well?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (KrautNotRice)*

Diverter Valve. Same thing, but the DV recirculates and the BOV vents to atmosphere.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

DV > BOV (for vw's anyway)


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

when will the install instructions be available on this kit?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (bossmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_when will the install instructions be available on this kit?

email this fellow: [email protected]


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

managed to get mine together without them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_managed to get mine together without them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well, props to you man. I'm trying to put this in my mk2 though, and need some kind of base for comparison since it's not going to be exactly the same as it would be putting it into a mk3.
Thanks Clay. I sent an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (bossmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_

Well, props to you man. I'm trying to put this in my mk2 though, and need some kind of base for comparison since it's not going to be exactly the same as it would be putting it into a mk3.
Thanks Clay. I sent an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heh, i put it all in my mkI rocco


----------



## vatti (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any know clearance problems putting a 2.0 aba turbo kit into a mk2 golf.Im concerned about possible firewall clearance.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vatti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vatti* »_Just wondering if there are any know clearance problems putting a 2.0 aba turbo kit into a mk2 golf.Im concerned about possible firewall clearance.

you should be okay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Do you need to weld a bung onto the oil pan with this kit like on the VR6 mk3 kit?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (bossmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bossmk2* »_Do you need to weld a bung onto the oil pan with this kit like on the VR6 mk3 kit?

The MKIII units should come with the oil pan tapped and ready to go, new pans included in the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Mine shipped today. Should be here Monday or Tuesday







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Mine shipped today. Should be here Monday or Tuesday







.

Should be there in 2 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Nice i'll post don't you worry


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Perfect. Its here its going on tonight I'll get pics later


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

does the kit come w/ everything you need? so u can put it on, and take off once yer done. and i was curious about how long it took to put it all together and get out on the road.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*

It came with everything. It is almost done. Just a couple hours more, but I am beat and going to bed. I'll get some pics tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Its in and running good.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*

What is the HP on this kit?


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

160 whp


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Ya I'd say it was 160whp like they said. It certainly feels like it







.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya I'd say it was 160whp like they said. It certainly feels like it







. 

I thought the stage II would have much more, like closer to 200whp.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Oh sorry I have the stage 1. Ya stage 2 will have at least 200whp. I can't even imagine how fast it will be. 160 is lots of fun. 2nd gear pulls very hard and spins when it peaks boost and 1st hits 3500rpm and the wheels break loose even if you don't get on it hard at first then you punch it and spin, spin, spin







. Mined you my tire are only 195s so with so 205s that are stickier the car will be much faster.


_Modified by sniper512 at 8:51 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Craige,
160whp is on ~5psi.









-Jeff


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Oh sorry I have the stage 1. Ya stage 2 will have at least 200whp. I can't even imagine how fast it will be. 160 is lots of fun. 2nd gear pulls very hard and spins when it peaks boost and 1st hits 3500rpm and the wheels break loose even if you don't get on it hard at first then you punch it and spin, spin, spin







. Mined you my tire are only 195s so with so 205s that are stickier the car will be much faster.


Thank you sir...

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Craige,
160whp is on ~5psi.









-Jeff

Sent you an IM, Mr. Atwood...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hey jeff how much boost can I run on stage 1 7psi???????







or just stick to 5psi


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

same question as above. [for future referance]


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Hey jeff how much boost can I run on stage 1 7psi???????







or just stick to 5psi


~8-9 in cold weather. (freezing)
Listen for pining.

-Jeff


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Alright well I'll stick to 5psi and wait for my tranny and stage 2 with a head spacer. Do you know what would be a safe boost level at 9-1 compression and the kinetics stage 2 and what would be the best way to achieve higher boost? A manual controller or something else that you would recommend?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Oh ya not to forget the stage 1 is way faster than I thought. The boost comes on fast and hard. I don't think a stock VR would keep up. It gets to 100mph quite fast







.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

at what rpm does the boost come on and how high can you rev the engine before it starts running out of breath?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

can we see a video clip? I really wanna hear wut the setup sounds like!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_can we see a video clip? I really wanna hear wut the setup sounds like!

*X2*


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Here it is I'll try to get some driving clips soon
http://s32.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I gotta admit, that looks so sexy. Loving the red painted manifold.
Just wondering tho, is it because you are only on 5psi boost that we don't hear the dv? What kind of dv is it?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Ya the 5psi does have some to do with not hearing it, but the car also does not build boost if you rev it on the spot not sure exactly sure why maybe something to do with no load on the engine. The DV is just a stock DV from a 1.8T I believe. I have a forged DV going on but its still in my beetle. When you are driving around you hear spooling and a faint blow off. My buddies said you can hear it when the car drives by and what not.


_Modified by sniper512 at 6:33 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya the 5psi does have some to do with not hearing it, but the car also does not build boost if you rev it on the spot not sure exactly sure why maybe something to do with no load on the engine. The DV is just a stock DV from a 1.8T I believe. I have a forged DV going on but its still in my beetle. When you are driving around you hear spooling and a faint blow off. My buddies said you can hear it when the car drives by and what not.

_Modified by sniper512 at 6:33 PM 2-14-2007_

Yes, the turbo will only spool up with load on the engine. Even if you floor the engine while parked, you're not putting much load on it. It only takes a tiny bit of energy to spin the driveshaft - which means there isn't much energy spinning the turbo, and not much boost. Rally cars have some ways around this where they can dump more fuel into the engine to sort-of pre-spool the engine during shifts and when launching, but for a street car those kinds of systems would be a maintenance and reliability nightmare.
The Kinetic kits all have solid metal pipes which reverberate when the DV shunts the compressed air back into the turbo inlet. If you think the pssssh sound is too loud, you can try coating the metal pipes with some sort of damping material like dynamat or whatnot. I'm sure if the pipes were all molded silicone, the pssh sound would be much quieter.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Thanks for the info. I kind of like the sound although the sleeper thing is really sweet. The car has already cought some people off guard. My buddy with a 1998 Z24 that has some good work done and runs a high 15s in Calgary which is at least 3000 feet above sea level and mid to low 15s at sea level got smoked







.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds like a solid kit. can't wait to get ahold of one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (2pt_slo_Mk3)*

I don't have their kit, but...
I can build about 6psi of boost just revving it, no DV noise though.
I can roll onto boost in 4th @ about 3k and make 10psi of boost and let off.. its loud.
Stock 1.8T DV.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_at what rpm does the boost come on and how high can you rev the engine before it starts running out of breath?


so , the reason i am wondering how high you can rev with the turbo is because i have a close ratio 16v trans. 6000 rpm shifts are common. the mk4 dynos look like the turbo runs out of breath a little after 5000 rpm. how does the aba turbo act?
ps. i am jealous







the setup looks sick


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (djpj06)*

The 'out of breath' is not from the turbo, but the stock cam.
-Jeff


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

what cam would you recommend for the aba... and how much of a difference will this produce?


_Modified by djpj06 at 9:21 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (djpj06)*

ABA cams go for ~$100 now....
so cheap buy 2-3 until you find the one you like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sell the left-overs)

-Jeff


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_ABA cams go for ~$100 now....
so cheap buy 2-3 until you find the one you like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sell the left-overs)

-Jeff

i meant, what cam would give more top end with the kinetics aba stage 1 & 2? i have a tt 268* which i have read has too much overlap for F/I.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (djpj06)*

The autotech 260 cam and TT 260/256 cam will give you more midrange and top end and extend the power band a few hundred rpm's up while a TT 268/260 will keep the torque while giving a good top end boost and moving the power band up even more.
A straight 268 will hurt spool a bit but move the top end up pretty good.
There is even a 276/268 schrick cam for about $350 if you have a fully ported head and want all top end power.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

When I do my head I am going with the TT 260/256. Whats the best place to get a prepped race head from complete just bolt it in?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_When I do my head I am going with the TT 260/256. Whats the best place to get a prepped race head from complete just bolt it in?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_When I do my head I am going with the TT 260/256. Whats the best place to get a prepped race head from complete just bolt it in?

DO NOT call any ~street tuners. Typically overport the head.
Call guys that RACE VW's
Bildon Motorsport - PA
Shine Racing - MA
Not cheap, but DEFINITELY good work, based on racing experience.

-Jeff


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hey Clay and Jeff, what would you reccomend for head work to an ABA motor, I got the head spacer, larger MAF housing green top injectors and software from Clay (awesome customer service and hope your leg is doing better man) i have a spare head i was going to send out for a full seat and seal job and possibly do a 3 angle valve job and maybe a mild port and polish, or possibly a 5 angle, but dont want to over do it 
thanks again for a good product and i am looking forward to spring to get working on this, and maybe i can hit more than 12psi now


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

X2


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_Hey Clay and Jeff, what would you reccomend for head work to an ABA motor, I got the head spacer, larger MAF housing green top injectors and software from Clay (awesome customer service and hope your leg is doing better man) i have a spare head i was going to send out for a full seat and seal job and possibly do a 3 angle valve job and maybe a mild port and polish, or possibly a 5 angle, but dont want to over do it 
thanks again for a good product and i am looking forward to spring to get working on this, and maybe i can hit more than 12psi now









What kind of power are you looking for? I would just port it a bit and re-do the valve seals and guides if the heads off, then put our FMIC upgrade on there


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
What kind of power are you looking for? I would just port it a bit and re-do the valve seals and guides if the heads off, then put our FMIC upgrade on there









shes already got a FMIC LOL, i am hoping to start ripping the car apart in a few weeks, it has sds in it now ill have pics soon of the destruction that is going to be, and was already done


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

put in the head spacer and boost it up!


----------



## USAFgolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

YEA HOW BOUT WE MAKE ONE FOR THE MK4!!!!!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (USAFgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USAFgolf* »_YEA HOW BOUT WE MAKE ONE FOR THE MK4!!!!!









there is one already made for it. This thread deals mainly with the MKIII kit. There is a separate thread devoted to the MKIV kit.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Aznmaster153)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*

hey sniper... any new updates? more vids maybe?








hey rippinralf.... any dynographs yet. i am really interested to see the power verses rpm.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

My car is getting a custom stereo put in it right now with a false floor wrapped in suede in the back with no back seats and a enclosure where the spear tire was plus a screen is being molded into where the cup holders are in the console so it will be off the road for a month or so but when its back on it should have stage 2 and all my other goodies on it then I will get some good videos







. 
PS The car is running great. I even raced a GTP the other day. I had to shift at 4000 in 1st and spun 1/2 of 2nd and still pulled on him good by the top of 3rd I had him by many many cars. After he pulled up beside me and asked what it was and what was done to it and called it a goer he was like 50 years old it was funny.


_Modified by sniper512 at 8:18 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_My car is getting a custom stereo put in it right now with a false floor wrapped in suede in the back with no back seats and a enclosure where the spear tire was plus a screen is being molded into where the cup holders are in the console so it will be off the road for a month or so but when its back on it should have stage 2 and all my other goodies on it then I will get some good videos







. 
PS The car is running great. I even raced a GTP the other day. I had to shift at 4000 in 1st and spun 1/2 of 2nd and still pulled on him good by the top of 3rd I had him by many many cars. After he pulled up beside me and asked what it was and what was done to it and called it a goer he was like 50 years old it was funny.


I have veto'd your plans, you are getting a FMIC now


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*

Ya I will as soon as my tax return is here don't you worry. That will be next week. How much boost am I going to be running with stage 2 and stock compression? 


_Modified by sniper512 at 2:39 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

im excited to see the car with all of the new goodness


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

Me Too can't wait till she is done.


_Modified by sniper512 at 9:13 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

Stage 2 ordered and a MBC. ummmm.... I am going to be running about 10psi till I redo the head and a low compression head gasket. Then hopefully 15psi after the trans swap







.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

just ordered a 270*cam for the future stage 2


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

Isn't that a bit much for FI????


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

from what i found the 260* put the power between 2000-5000 rpm. the 270* cam puts the power between 3000-6000 i have a 16v close ratio trans and my engine revs easily to 6k, i need to use as much of the gears as possible. 
i also read that my tt268* has too much over lap where the at270* still has high lift but less overlap... so hopefully it will be a good choice n/a until i can afford the turbo kit and still work well with it.
ps.. thanks to abfjeff, tdogg, all-star-me and jefnes for all of the good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

Nice that looks like a fun cam did you ask kinetics if that cam will work with the C2 software? It sounds good if it works that is something I will consider as I am doing a head as we speak I was going to go for the 260 but if the 270 will be better then I will have to consider it. Thanks


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_ABA cams go for ~$100 now....
so cheap buy 2-3 until you find the one you like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sell the left-overs)

-Jeff

jefnes works for c2 i think. there was also a thread in the forced induction forum where i got the actual numbers from one of his posts.
i hope it works.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Awesome. Well I will have to get that cam with a fully built head that should be good for 200whp+ at 14psi







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Awesome. Well I will have to get that cam with a fully built head that should be good for 200whp+ at 14psi







.

FMIC might be ready today


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Great to hear. Can't wait let me know when it ships.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

So the 270 cam u are talking about is that actually the 266 (aka270) cam from TT or something else. Specs: Chilled hardened billet, 223° duration @ .050", .448" Lift, 112° lobe centers


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

the autotech cam from mjmautohaus


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

The TT 266 would not be as good? There is a great deal on them right now for like $168 CND.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

im not really sure... but the 270 was $99 with free shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWSnake123 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

so you are going to run autotechs 270' cam in a turbo system? 
and that is going to work correctly?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

I am not a big fan of autotech cams why are they so cheap compared to TT are they regrinds????? Well there has been alot of talk about this 270 cam on a turbo of late and it sounds fun but I am unsure of it. Has anyone had any experience with it on boost plus with C2s software and I really want to know if the 266 is the same as the autotech 270?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

that is about what i paid for my tt 268* ($99), the lower price is because mjm autohaus rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they have a thread in this forum where i ordered it from. they called the day after saying that it was out of stock and would be in in a few days. sweet customer service


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

So my question is, I really want to use the USRT intake manifold with your turbo kit. Is this just overkill?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

it would cost me at least $168 CND to get that cam here from there. Well I still need to know if it will work if not TT 260 it is.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Dyno a stage-2 today
stats....
-97 jetta stock motor with 115k-ish
-full stage-2 kit
-2.5 turbo back with no cat.
-10psi= 197whp 2xxftlb
-18psi= boost spike = lifted to stop it from breaking but the car was super rich.
-15psi= 217whp 230ftlbs still super rich
-17psi= 247whp 280ftlbs still rich
I held back from turning it up some more. Car has no spacer (but the built motor is sitting at the shop) and I didnt feel like towing it home. 
LOL. Messing around on 95 on the way home it lost the #1 cylinder running 17psi somewhere in thrid gear. 
Blown motor out.... built motor in! then its off to C2 for a 630 and 750cc injector file. Im shooting for 400whp.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Some good numbers. Got the dyno sheets? And still someone answer my questions about the 266 TT cams????


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I blew this car up today on the way homemessing with a VRT. Ill be doing some head work and going with a bigger cam then stock Im not sure which one tho. Im looking for something that`ll work well with my customers set-up.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Dyno a stage-2 today
stats....
-97 jetta stock motor with 115k-ish
-full stage-2 kit
-2.5 turbo back with no cat.
-10psi= 197whp 2xxftlb
-18psi= boost spike = lifted to stop it from breaking but the car was super rich.
-15psi= 217whp 230ftlbs still super rich
-17psi= 247whp 280ftlbs still rich
I held back from turning it up some more. Car has no spacer (but the built motor is sitting at the shop) and I didnt feel like towing it home. 
LOL. Messing around on 95 on the way home it lost the #1 cylinder running 17psi somewhere in thrid gear. 
Blown motor out.... built motor in! then its off to C2 for a 630 and 750cc injector file. Im shooting for 400whp. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at least you blew it up having fun


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Does sound fun. Hopefully when my built motor is done I can have that much fun testing the limits of the stock ABA







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Hey when you put in your intercooler did you have to cut the rebar or remove it or what?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at least you blew it up having fun









New motor is just waiting on the cam to show from BBM. everything else is there.... pistons,rods,balanced the rotating assm. ARP everything,head short runner....yada yada yada. Im on the quest for 400whp.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at least you blew it up having fun









It was pulling on a [email protected] till it blew the f*ck up!







Oh well it was fun.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

400whp would be pretty fun in a little mk3 jetta or golf. good luck on making that happen. i might do it to mine someday for fun, but you gotta respect you doin it, you're a special kind of freak.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

Its in just need to install the bumper and you need to cut the rebar pretty good but was very easy.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Wow its in and running 10psi. It is fast. Lets just say I have friends with quick cars that are getting owned







. Boost comes on fast and hard.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

so... i guess i'm the first to experience trouble with the kit...








I felt i was loosing boost, so after checking it out i noticed the one nut coming off the exhaust manifold where the turbo attaches was spinning freely... 
so i go to tighten it with my trusty 17mm wrench, but it seems tight... until i notice the ENTIRE BOLT HAS SNAPPED... Guess i need a new exhaust manifold/ Is there a warranty for these things?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

Ouch. Did you retighten all the nuts and bolts after you got it really hot and then let it cool down? This is very important. My bolts were all looser after the first hard run.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

ive had the kit on the car since november. no trouble except for stalling... and this.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

You mean the bolt that holds the exhaust manifold to the head broke?
Or the manifold broke?


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

btw, did you have to cut your slats for the FMIC?


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokeymountaindub* »_You mean the bolt that holds the exhaust manifold to the head broke?
Or the manifold broke?

the bolts that hold the turbo to the manifold.
and just one of them snapped.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

The reason I'm asking is because I've ordered the kit.
I guess I should just change out the exhaust manifold bolts while I have the head off eh?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Nice at 5psi I pulled on a 1995 TSI Talon running 14psi now I would just destroy him. I am very impressed with the power. Today when tuning the boost I hit 20psi accidently, man was it fast. The tires just peeled off the car. My clutch slipped pretty bad too. Still need a upgrade on the clutch from Kinetics too.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Today when tuning the boost I hit 20psi accidently, man was it fast. The tires just peeled off the car. 

Very Nice.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

One thing leads to the next....I started out rebuilding the head because of low compression....
next thing you know I'm gonna be runnin stage 3 kinetics!!!
Why fix it when you can upgrade.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

Well the only reason I can see the bolt snapping is if the was something loose, but who knows. Yes I had to cut the rebar and the slats plus some of the main opening, but it was easy fit quite nice.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Got any pics of the install?


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Well the only reason I can see the bolt snapping is if the was something loose.

Im running VF mounts all around, maybe too much vibration in the bay? 
got some pics of you FMIC setup Sniper?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

It was crazy it stopped at 10psi for just a second so I put the foot down and bam it shot to 20. Oh by the way with stage 2 and 10psi there is no way people won't know you are turboed. The waste gate makes more noise than my Forge 007 DV in backwards.







and the turbo whistle in audible from a block away







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Give me 5 mins







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well I can't get pics off my RazorV3c so there is no pics till tomorrow.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

email them to yourself through a text message...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

thanks didn't think of that


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

Here ya go


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Looks sharp. I was gonna paint it flat black but now I can't decide.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

ya i kind of like it poking out like that.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_It was crazy it stopped at 10psi for just a second so I put the foot down and bam it shot to 20. Oh by the way with stage 2 and 10psi there is no way people won't know you are turboed. The waste gate makes more noise than my Forge 007 DV in backwards.







and the turbo whistle in audible from a block away







.

Yeah, from the sounds of it, theres no use trying to hide it.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

nope its just to noticable. although if they don't spot the IC and you are easy on it the will be surprised


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

bump... whats new? is stage 2 installed yet?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

yup. look above. Its running good and pulling as hard as the clutch will allow







.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

new driving clips for us? Drive-by clips and also a 0-100 clip from inside the car?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Coming this weekend if my friend comes to town. 0-100mph goes by in like 13-14 seconds when the clutch decides to hold







.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_yup. look above. 

i had read that when it was originaly posted, but i kind of forgot







. it was slipping down my watched topics list and i thought it needed a bump.
it looks sick! how about a 3/4 front shot so i can see the whole car with the intercooler







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I get something for just you lol







. All I have is my camera phone right now.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Finally I can stop droolin' over your setup....
Got my headspacer on today, new valvetrain, new cam.
Stages 1 & 2 are on the way!!!!!
I think I'll call tomorrow and get a tracking number.
Thanks for all the posts and pics and info BTW.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

sweet car!
im hoping to order stg 1 in may. ill have to fab an intercooler for my 89 golf. thanks for the inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Coming this weekend if my friend comes to town. 0-100mph goes by in like 13-14 seconds when the clutch decides to hold







.

Don't mean to be pessimistic, but at only 10psi, I'm gonna have to see that to believe it.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Pessimism is what started all this its only fair to have it push it a little further along







. Video should be up this weekend sometime. It really is quick. And 0-100 goes by like crazy for a little 2.0 8v. PS its 11psi lol and still cold up in Canada in the mountains.



_Modified by sniper512 at 7:50 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Dude, your car looks sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im getting ready to pull my head and drop a head gasket spacer right now, and possibly my FMIC if I have enough time this weekend. Also replacing water pump and motor mounts. Ill put up some pics


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Nice I am getting BFI mounts and a clutch very soon. My head gasket will have to wait till my new head is finished.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

and the point of spending 10K on a car that is worth 2k when you could just buy a new car at 17K that is faster is....


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

I don't want a different car or a newer one. Its the point of taking a car considered not to be fast and making it fast. If I buy a car that is considered fast how much do I have to spend on it to make it on the same level as the slower car. Making a M3 to impress other M3 owners and putting a smile on their faces would cost more than $10,000.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

This is the way I see it. I bought this car new 10 years ago. I havent made a car payment in 6 years. Ive never had any expenses other than regular maintenance. And now Im spending just over 3 grand to have the car I want, the way I want it, and doing all the work myself. And having a blast doing it. Im very happy! Im on a beer break right now, so I better get back to pulling that head.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

There you go even better than my answer. Its something to do and yes no car payment rocks. The wife has the nice new car with a payment so she is very happy making things just easier for me. Especially when I am spending $10,000 on a 13 year old car







.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

I love hearin' from the haters....let's you know your doin' it right.
We need more haters up in here.....


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I've got like $18,000 into my car and my buddies 98 M3 has $30,000 into it and I beat up on him today so well thats my point.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

do you have any pics of the intercooler piping where it meets the intercooler? esp. where the pipes pass through/around the front subframe. im wondering if the stage two kit will work with my aba swap... my a2 has a different front sub frame then the a3.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I can get them. On the A3 the hot side it almost 90s at the end of the power steering resivor straight down. Just before you hit the front subframe it 90s again straight into the intercooler end pipe which is 90ed towards the drivers seat. On the cold side the IC end pipe sits basically the same as the hot side. The ic pipe comes off it 90ed and almost straight up with just a bit of angle towards the fire wall. the rest you can see from my other pics. After reading this I will get you some pics







.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

ordered stage 1







....
i am going to try to use a mk5 gti fmic to get to stage 2. i have a few with broken side tanks, with a little mix and match i might be able to get it to work. but first the kit has to show up. i guess that the demand is greater then the supply.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Stage 2 and stage 3 kits are in stock ready to go


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Yo Rippinralf,
I got my stage 1 & 2 and it looks great. 
One small problem, I seem to be missing a gasket. I'm short the one that goes between the exhaust housing side on the turbo and the downpipe.
I don't know if that was sposed to come with the turbocharger from Garret or from you guys, but I don't have one.
Can I just use some hi-temp coppper rtv gasket maker, or should I wait for a replacement gasket???
I thought I'd try u here cuz it's the weekend, if I don't catch ya I'll try the office on Monday.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

You dont need one . I asked the same thing and they assured me it wasnt necesary. I havent had any problems.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Nothin at all huh??
Right on....thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be boostin' tonite.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Clay what does stage 3 consist of? I am going there soon I think. I am just in the middle of selling my house and a couple of vehicles that i don't need then its splurge time


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

IIRC, stage 3 is just the spacer.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

so two days later.... you boosted yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

Ok what I thought. So when is a fuel pump going to come into play? I want to run 15-18psi with the head spacer. I know the clutch and trans will be an issue by then is there anything I am missing?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

OK, so due to my OCD and alchoholism, I'm just getting it wrapped up today.
I know, I know.
One quick question, I couldn't catch anyone at Kinetic due to it's lunch. There are two places for hoses on the lower intake runner, I know one is for the BOV, what's the other for. I was thinkin mebbe air pump or somethin, which my car does not have, so I just plug it???
The PCV breather hose comes off the top intake runner I reckon, since you don't probly wannna suck crud into your turbo. So the bottom one is.....?????
Other than that I'm ready to roll. More or less.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

On the intake side just after the MAF one tube hooks up too the DV and the other hooks up to the valve on the valve cover. If you are OBD1 just before the TB on the pressure side there is another opening this is where the air pump hooks up.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

OK so the extra hole is on the top runner and its for the air pump. Cool, so I plug it and go.
Thanks

You really gotta GUT this bumper to fit the intercooler huh?? 


_Modified by smokeymountaindub at 2:10 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

The rebar must be cut quite a bit and the bumper must be cut as well. If you do it right all the fins in the center opening will be gone







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Ryan, can you post up some installed pictures


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Some of the progress for ya Clay.
Stage 1








Turbo
















Stage 2








Sexy








Finished product(Now a Carbon OEM Hood)










_Modified by sniper512 at 4:51 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

i have to keep checking this thread because as much as i have wanted this kinetics turbo kit, i recently have been swayed to the other side of the force ,. . .BBM s/c. icant help it, but the torque curve just gets me every time. yea the kinetics kit puts down higher peak HP, but the lysholm is instant boost. i guess i am going to flip a quarter, but either way keep the pics coming guys! the kit looks amazing!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

The rushing boost feel you get from a turbo is addicting. A supercharger just feels like a powerful normal car except for the whine







. I can't get enough of the feeling when you hit and are coming into full boost.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_The rushing boost feel you get from a turbo is addicting. 

True true... not to mention the sound of an open wastegate......


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_The rushing boost feel you get from a turbo is addicting. A supercharger just feels like a powerful normal car except for the whine







. I can't get enough of the feeling when you hit and are coming into full boost. 

The biggest wine from the BBM charger is....Waaaaaa..My wallet Hurts..........Waaaaaa...A turbo 2.0 turbo just blew my doors off..........Waaaaaaa the over priced unit just ate itself....and ran chunks of aluminum through my engine............Waaaaaaaa I cant get the boost i want............Waaaaaaaaaaa why the heck did I get talked into this silly thing


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

Ya I love that waste gate sound. I think Turboed cars are just more fun to drive period. I have heard some stories about the reliablity not being the greatest with several different SCs. A turbo if properly cooler before shut down will last along time unless you are over boosting or something else that can be prevented. I like knowing if the turbo is enough anymore just bolt something different on.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

so where's the acceleration video?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

I am very busy.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well, I finally got the bumper around the intercooler today. It's not perfect, yet, but here are some pics.









































































Runs great, no codes. I'm only running off the wastegate spring for now, but it feels like my 55 shot of nitrous i was running. Except of course the nitrous was instant.
I don't know about this turbo lag. I need to play around with cam timing a bit.
I'll try to line up some acceleration vids, but I have alot more playin' around to do first.
Oh, BTW, thanks to all the guys at Kinetics for putting this kit together. 
It really is a COMPLETE kit, and I only had a few minor fitment issues. I've never put a turbo on a car before, so it took me a little while, but it would have taken MUCH longer without this kit layed out for me.


_Modified by smokeymountaindub at 1:03 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Looks great!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Very nice welcome to the club


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

OK.....I'm addicted after one day.....I'll be ordering a boost controller on Monday.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I just got my fix. $20 of 94 and 20 minutes of fun before it was all gone







.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I just got my fix. $20 of 94 and 20 minutes of fun before it was all gone







.

eeeeeeek!!!.lol it goes fast. im glad you had fun!


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

No doubt. What do you have your boost cranked up to???? 
I'm already itching to turn mine up. Just a little.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

11psi is what it is at for now. Soon 18


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I am side by side with a SRT-4 running a Garret GT3071, big FMIC, TB upgrade, exhaust. He has his boost at 11psi though for a new trans he installed, but none the less its a fast car.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_11psi is what it is at for now. Soon 18









I'm assuming 18 after headspacer? You're running 11 for now on stg 2 with no spacer right?
Can someone plz, once and for all tell me the real truth:
Are MKIII internals really stronger than MKIVs?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
I'm assuming 18 after headspacer? You're running 11 for now on stg 2 with no spacer right?
Can someone plz, once and for all tell me the real truth:
Are MKIII internals really stronger than MKIVs?


Guess we'll know when he hits 18.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Yes after the head spacer. Got a bigger hurdle. POP GOES THE TRANNY







. I hit second hard tonight and all i could smell was slipping clutch and gear oil. Here comes a 02A swap







.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Yes after the head spacer. Got a bigger hurdle. POP GOES THE TRANNY







. I hit second hard tonight and all i could smell was slipping clutch and gear oil. Here comes a 02A swap







.

Don't forget the Peloquin differential!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Yes after the head spacer. Got a bigger hurdle. POP GOES THE TRANNY







. I hit second hard tonight and all i could smell was slipping clutch and gear oil. Here comes a 02A swap







.

are trannies really that easy to blow? I have a Peloquin already and I'm wondering if it really makes the tranny that much "stronger" compared to having the stock open diff.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

It's the diff that blows.....the rivets drop off and blow holes through the case..or jam between the ring and pinion gears...also not good....or the diff case crack's in half and spider gears go flying to the ground.....But the dif fixes all these problems.....then the O2O's run the risk of stripping gears and splines in the 300 whp zone.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I am pretty sure the diff didn't go the tranny input shaft let go i think, but i'll let you know what it looks like after i pull it.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

What kinda condition was your tranny in before the turbo? I see you have the GTI so I'd imagine alot of those miles were under "spirited" driving conditions, eh?
How high did you get the boost cranked before you started noticing the problems?
I'm just wondering what I have to look forward too. I'll probably keep the boost pretty low until I can buy the LSD and clutch.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Anything above stage 1 pressures I started to have slippage, but it wasn't till i got greedy and went to 11psi that the trans started slipping bad. The tranny was not in the greatest condition but it was really just a really hard shift that broke it. A better clutch with put more power through your trans so it won't help save it. Just don't do many burnouts and sudden shifts into power till the 02A goes in.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

vid?








And whats the deal with C2's software now, do you still have to unplug an O2 sensor like their first version?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

I did'nt have to unplug any o2 sensors.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

awesome, thanks.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

Ya I remember seeing that too


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Anyone know....can we run a catch can with this setup, or do we need that vacuum to clear the crankcase blowby?

Also, once and for all, what would be the best SIZE exhaust for this setup? 2.5" or 3"
Does it make a difference?? I've seen a lot of conflicting posts on this one, but no definitive answers.
It seems that with the force of the turbo pushing all that air, you would want as much flow as possible...3"...at least by my funked up gorilla home mechanic logic.
I'm gonna be needing a new exhaust soon, so I wanna start comparing some products.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I am going with 3" because it just makes sense to me. Seems to me that our engines make tonnes of torque and loosing a bit for some faster spooling and better high end power is worth it. It seems to me that i seen a dyno that showed that 3" exhaust even showed torque gains along with hp gain.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I am going with 3" because it just makes sense to me. Seems to me that our engines make tonnes of torque and loosing a bit for some faster spooling and better high end power is worth it. It seems to me that i seen a dyno that showed that 3" exhaust even showed torque gains along with hp gain.

any chance you might be getting dynoed soon? Or will that wait until stg3 is in? A dyno with a 3" tb setup on your car would be nasty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I blew the tranny so it will have to wait. You have a PM


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

There's always the bolt conversion. Aznmaster153, your trans would probably be ok... the mk3s use the 020. I know there are upgraded bolts for the mk4 trans, but I believe they replace stock bolts?
Sniper512, if you're going to invest in the car like this, you might want to consider a Eurospec 020 if you don't do an 02a swap. Black Forest sells them the cheapest I've seen, plus they have the 16v clutch set/eurospec flywheel combo for $250. I paid $1490 for both shipped to a business.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

All I can seem to find are 2.5" kits. Who makes a good 3" kit??


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

gonna have to have it custom made


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

right on
that's kinda what I was starting to figure...at least that way I get exactly what I want.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I am going for the 02A swap its just not worth going with another 020 at the power levels i will be at. I was thinking of the eurospec 6speed swap that would be sweet


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I'm gettin' the 3" exhaust tomorrow and the place that's doin' it has a dyno.
Once I get my boost controller(hopefully today!!!!) I will do a few passes on it at different boost levels and post 'em up.
Any one know if the 3" pipe will fit over my back axle?? The exhaust guy didn't seem to think it would and was saying he would probly have to step it down to 2.5" over the axle.
Either way it will be better than whats on there now, and its only runnin' me 400 bucks installed.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

im running the kinetics stage one on an 020 with Peloquin LSD, SPec Stg. 2 Clutch, Eurosport Flywheel and VF Trans mounts... It seems to hold pretty well.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobrakes!!!!* »_im running the kinetics stage one on an 020 with Peloquin LSD, SPec Stg. 2 Clutch, Eurosport Flywheel and VF Trans mounts... It seems to hold pretty well.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

Very nice i want a 02A for my project, but it sounds like you got a good setup there as well. That should hold stage 2 just fine as well ;.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

For you guys running the kit: Can I get some close up shots of the front of the intercooler? How much of it is being covered up by the bumper cover? If you can get some pics to give me an idea I'd appreciate it.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.devinc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.devinc.* »_For you guys running the kit: Can I get some close up shots of the front of the intercooler? How much of it is being covered up by the bumper cover? If you can get some pics to give me an idea I'd appreciate it.

Go back 1 page.
You pretty much have to gut the bumper.
Sawzall is your friend.


_Modified by smokeymountaindub at 10:12 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

I realize that, but how much of the IC is left covered up by the bumper cover?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

My bad....I thought I posted this back there.....
before......









after......









What I've done since this pic is kinda angle the intercooler so it will catch air and shove it upwards into the bumper.
And then I gutted out as much foam as I could around the intercooler up in there.
I have other photos of the install...let me know what you want to see....if I have it I'll post it.



_Modified by smokeymountaindub at 1:04 AM 4-29-2007_


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot man, that gives me a good idea of what I'm looking for


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

Heres a few pics of the headgasket spacer going in,an how it looks now.

















































_Modified by Cgarcia at 7:14 PM 4-30-2007_


_Modified by Cgarcia at 7:25 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Cgarcia)*

Very nice


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

I guess its now officially a stage 3, except I just put in my boost control, but its pouring outside so Ill start increasing boost tomorrow.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Cgarcia)*

I am going to go with 15psi to be safe on stage 3. I am at 11psi now and I think I am on the limits. Have fun you won't believe how quick i gets







.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

dude, 20 psi on stage 3 or go home. I ran 14 psi with stacked gaskets and factory bottom end/trans on my last setup and it ran great, as long as you didn't thrash the gears.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

Thats what Im going for, but I will baby the tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

Do 440cc injectors and the C2 software provide enough fuel for 20psi????? I would love to run that much but there better be a 02A strapped to that baby.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Do 440cc injectors and the C2 software provide enough fuel for 20psi????? 

yes.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

Well, I'm set up for stage 3 but I'm still waiting on my damn boost controller.
How much boost can I run before my stock fuel pump craps out??


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokeymountaindub* »_Well, I'm set up for stage 3 but I'm still waiting on my damn boost controller.
How much boost can I run before my stock fuel pump craps out??

I second that????


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

I think the stock pump is good ~20 psi for sure...but upgrades never hurt.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (.devinc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.devinc.* »_I think the stock pump is good ~20 psi for sure...but upgrades never hurt.

I would recommend getting an upgraded fuel pump for anything past 15-16psi on the 2.0L cars, we added one to our stage 3 car.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Walbro inline a good choice?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I would recommend getting an upgraded fuel pump for anything past 15-16psi on the 2.0L cars, we added one to our stage 3 car.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Thats what I thought







. I got a line on a 02A freshly rebuilt with a LSD installed for $1400 w/ a cable shift out of a Mk3 VR what else would I need does anyone know if I can stick with a manual clutch?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

there is a kit that will allow you to use the cable clutch.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3012165
and you need the bell housing from a 4 cyl. 02a


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

It says it doesn't work with MK3s????????


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

sorry.... that sucks


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

hey... how about this kit?
http://eurospecsport.com/transconv.htm
this kit uses an a3 cable


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Does anyone have the part number for the clutch cable in that kit?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_hey... how about this kit?
http://eurospecsport.com/transconv.htm
this kit uses an a3 cable

Don't show me stuff like this, now I HAVE to get that 6-speed conversion and that's another 3 grand!!!!


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
I would recommend getting an upgraded fuel pump for anything past 15-16psi on the 2.0L cars, we added one to our stage 3 car.


clay which fuel pump are you running on this set up? and do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Don't forget if you are going for serious power that 6 speed is going to need to be opened up and stuffed full of a LSD tack on another $1200







, but it would be an amazing setup.


----------



## Bora Wolf (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_

clay which fuel pump are you running on this set up?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bora Wolf)*

We're running the inline walbro 255LPH on our website, I think they are on special for 145USD shipped or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Wolf (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bora Wolf)*

Well, finally got my boost controller Friday......
11 psi is SICK.
I can't imagine going any higher, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.
It seems like all it takes is runnin across one joker who is faster than me.
Then I drag ass home with tail between legs and CRANK IT UP.
Goin' to the dyno next week. I'm really curious what my actual numbers are.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Good to hear. Im running 14 psi, and it feels amazing. How do you feel about the lag? This is my first turbo car so Im still getting used to that.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Yeah, this is my first turboed car as well, and at first I did not like the lag at all.
I have had a supercharged car and I've ran nitrous, and that instant response was what kept me from turbo for so long.
But it seems the more I turn up the boost, the more I look at the lag as a GOOD thing. Especially since I'd like my clutch and tranny to last as long as possible(at least until I can save up money for upgrades).
And I love seeing the look on the other guys face when I finally hit 3000rpms and it's just like.....buh bye.
Speaking of which.....do you spool at around 3000-3200???


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Thats exactly where I START to see boost, and full boost probably around 4000


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

I have a 007 Forge DV and i start seeing boost at 2800rpm and full boost by 3500rpmish whats your guys exhausts?


_Modified by sniper512 at 4:42 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

ah







stock, but not for long


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I had to go with custom 2.5" as opposed to 3" due to my ride height. 3" was definitely gonna get squished if I hit a big bump.
How'd you get yours to start spoolin' earlier??
I've got an adjustable cam gear and I've yet to fiddle with that.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Not sure what it is. It maybe the DV or the exhaust which is 2.5" or both and my altitude is like 3000ft above sea level which i am not sure if that effects it. All Iknow is i see boost before 3000rmp in most cases.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Hmmm.....interesting.
I'm elevated too.....but not 3000......more like 2000 in most places.
I hit boost just like Cgarcia, starts at 3000 and full by 4000.
OK, I have another question for you guys.
How long do you let your turbo cool down??? Is there a general rule of thumb??
I searched the Garret website, of course the only information they give is that it is application specific(no chit!).
I bought a turbo timer, should I just trust it to calculate how long???
I've just been letting it idle down anywhere between 3-5 minutes depending on how hard I was hittin' the boost before I parked.
Anyone from KInetics wanna chime in here???


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

When I drive to and from work I usually just try to stay out of boost for the last 3 or 4 miles, which works out well, cause I get off the freeway and then I have about that much to drive with traffic lights. Also I asked Shawn @ Kinetic, and he said basically if youre still grinning when you stop, you should probably give it a minute or 2 before shutting down


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

That's truly the bet way to end a turbo trip. I really think turbo timers are fairly worthless. I don't even have one in my ZTT


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Hmmmm......well I already have the GReddy turbo timer, and I guess whatever cool down period it deems is good enough unless I been killin' the boost.
I like the idea of the extra insurance, even after I'm told it's not necessary.
Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_That's truly the bet way to end a turbo trip. I really think turbo timers are fairly worthless. I don't even have one in my ZTT

Have fun waiting in the car for minutes at a time when you have to go in quickly to get that last movie ticket, that last seat, or that final exam before doors close.
Security and peace of mind > saving a few bucks


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
Have fun waiting in the car for minutes at a time when you have to go in quickly to get that last movie ticket, that last seat, or that final exam before doors close.
Security and peace of mind > saving a few bucks

Part of the responsibility of owning a turbo car is taking that into account when driving it... I wouldn't ever kill it without a cooldown or at least enough time to let the turbo slow to a good stopping point. with a journal berring turbo like the T series, it's a really bad idea to kill it. Also, although a turbo timer is a great investment in the life of the car, especially if you don't always have the time to let it cool before getting out.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

i have one i let it run for about 2 minutes when i get off the highway for work. It is funny to watch people at work see me get out of the car and say hey its still running







then i tell them if it dies it will never start again, the look on the faces are priceless


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Part of the responsibility of owning a turbo car is taking that into account when driving it... I wouldn't ever kill it without a cooldown or at least enough time to let the turbo slow to a good stopping point. with a journal berring turbo like the T series, it's a really bad idea to kill it. Also, although a turbo timer is a great investment in the life of the car, especially if you don't always have the time to let it cool before getting out.

exactly. Spending the money for a turbo timer so that I can get on with whatever I gotta do without waiting in the car for minutes in the parking lot is worth it. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, or confirm this if I'm right, but don't some of the better brand turbo timers act "smart" by allowing longer idles after a period of heavy turbo usage and a shorter idle if it senses that the turbo wasn't being used much?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong, or confirm this if I'm right, but don't some of the better brand turbo timers act "smart" by allowing longer idles after a period of heavy turbo usage and a shorter idle if it senses that the turbo wasn't being used much?

Yup, the one I have from GReddy taps into the rpm's and has an "auto" mode.
That's kinda what I was asking before.
Should I trust the timer on auto mode, or do I need to add time on top of that?? Which you can also pre-set.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokeymountaindub* »_
Yup, the one I have from GReddy taps into the rpm's and has an "auto" mode.
That's kinda what I was asking before.
Should I trust the timer on auto mode, or do I need to add time on top of that?? Which you can also pre-set.


Apparently there is a science to it.








Listen, letting it idle for 5 minutes is fine in almost all situations... letting it idle a couple minutes too long isn't going to hurt anything, right? I set it for 5 and call it a day.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

dang.. 5 minutes seems so long though. My friend has his turbo timer set for 3 minutes max on his STI, and usually 1.5 minutes minimum. I believe his turbo timer senses which one would be more appropriate.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

It being a non ball bearing turbo it is not as huge of a deal. Letting it cool down for 5 mins is overkill to me. 1-2 mins should be more than enough for most driving situations. If you just ripped off a 1/4 mile and are shutting it down right away a few extra mins won't hurt. I wonder if my guage is out or my tach cause it honestly spools where i said. The guage should be fine though it showed 5psi for stage 1 and i really can't see the tach being out.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_When I drive to and from work I usually just try to stay out of boost for the last 3 or 4 miles, which works out well, cause I get off the freeway and then I have about that much to drive with traffic lights. Also I asked Shawn @ Kinetic, and *he said basically if youre still grinning when you stop, you should probably give it a minute or 2 before shutting down*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good point


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_dang.. 5 minutes seems so long though. My friend has his turbo timer set for 3 minutes max on his STI, and usually 1.5 minutes minimum. I believe his turbo timer senses which one would be more appropriate.

Is an extra 2 minutes going to consume a lot of fuel or cause the car to overheat? Why take a chance?


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally got this running last night. Was Stage-2, now built top/bottom end-SRI-some other goodness. Im looking into a bigger turbo now. 




















_Modified by SELFMADE at 7:56 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

Clean install, dude... you got pictures with the hood closed and bumper installed? I love a sleeper ABA turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Clean install, dude... you got pictures with the hood closed and bumper installed? I love a sleeper ABA turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It looks a bit cleaner now. I just finished up he catch cans and power steering rez. Also made some other stuff in the bay out of aluminum. Ill get some pics of the exterior when I get back to the shop tomorrow. Ill get some pre and post flat black on the intercooler. Im trying to keep it VERY sleeper.


----------



## turbo-dog (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

anyone know (ralf or sniper) where i can get a decent rising rate fuel pressure regulator for my app?
did a custom garret turbo on a blueprinted 2.0 8v 1998 mk3 jetta. fmic, 30 lb injectors with 6-20 lbs of boost at the flick of a switch.
does kinetic have such an animal or can i use the ones for the vr6..i would think they are set too high for me.
thanks


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbo-dog)*

Cartech


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

who always leaves a blank post? It's not a big deal but it bothers me for some reason


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I am assuming that its clay giving a bump.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I have my 02A swap figured and am starting this project within the week so she'll be back in action and off to calgary for a dyno run by the end of june for sure.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

did you get the eurospec conversion? what did you use for a clutch cable?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I am going hydro clutch so a VR6 or tdi clutch master and slave and a little clip for the cable clutch pedal so the hydro hooks up to it. The clip i believe comes with new clutch masters.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Any one know what this C2 software sets the rev limiter at???
I'm trying not to find out the hard way.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I haven't hit it but its high my car went to 7000rpm once i believe







. GF was driving


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Yeah, I figure they just removed it completely, just wondered if anyone knew for sure.
Up to 14 psi now......clutch is not holding.
Time for more upgrades!!!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Very nice i was running 11psi on stock compression and the stock clutch was done. In fact at 5 psi i would slip as well. Ya they may have just removed it all together. 02A swap is almost complete hopefully friday she'll be back.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Yeah it's held up suprisingly well. It only started to slip now at 14 psi, and only at full boost in 3rd gear.
I'm just gonna take it easy on it until I can get the Peloquin LSD, Clutch package, and maybe TDI 5th gear.
What clutch are you using sniper512?
I was looking at this kit..... http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=809 
Anyone out there using this????


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

This is the clutch and flywheel combo i went with. It should be here by thursday and the swap should be completed by friday evening.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Happen to know the weight of that flywheel??


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I think 14lbs could be lighter.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

so.... i just got home from the track today.. first time out with the stage 1 kit... 
since my camera wont take a good enough pic. ill just type the times in... 
needless to say: sorely disappointed, Kinetics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
R/T... .039
60'... 2.43
330... 7.277
1/8... 11.34
MPH... 60.57
1000... 14.830
1/4... *17.806!* 
MPH... *75.35*
Best time i ran was a 17.394 @ 78 MPH, but i red-lighted by -.001
.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i think i'm ready to trade for a BBM S/c


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

your gonna blame your lousy time on kinetics? Learn to drive asshle. If you had any where near a 2 second or less 60 foot you would have done ok, but clearly you don't know what you are doing. how many shifts did you miss? what tires and PSI are you running?


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

no shifts missed...
after 2nd gear all boost was gone.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

sounds like a problem with your install if you don't see any boost in 3rd - 5th


_Modified by rabbitarmy at 10:20 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobrakes!!!!* »_so.... i just got home from the track today.. first time out with the stage 1 kit... 
since my camera wont take a good enough pic. ill just type the times in... 
needless to say: sorely disappointed, Kinetics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
R/T... .039
60'... 2.43
330... 7.277
1/8... 11.34
MPH... 60.57
1000... 14.830
1/4... *17.806!* 
MPH... *75.35*
Best time i ran was a 17.394 @ 78 MPH, but i red-lighted by -.001
.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i think i'm ready to trade for a BBM S/c


You must suck at driving, a competent driver could probably achieve that time with a completely factory car.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

He should be low 15s because my stage 2 is in the low 14s for sure.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

have you ran it?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobrakes!!!!* »_so.... i just got home from the track today.. first time out with the stage 1 kit... 
since my camera wont take a good enough pic. ill just type the times in... 
needless to say: sorely disappointed, Kinetics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
R/T... .039
60'... 2.43
330... 7.277
1/8... 11.34
MPH... 60.57
1000... 14.830
1/4... *17.806!* 
MPH... *75.35*
Best time i ran was a 17.394 @ 78 MPH, but i red-lighted by -.001
.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i think i'm ready to trade for a BBM S/c


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH *GASP* HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! My N/A ABA does low 15's! 
*LEAR HOW TO DRIVE YOUR CAR!!!*


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

8 time trials all in the 17's .
i stayed consistent.
the car wasnt holding any boost as usual.
i actually got beat out by a n/a 2.0, swapped into a caddy


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

something is wrong with your engine dude. Get it looked at.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

if you arent holding boost why would you go to the track...i scored an 18.02 stock and with a chip and hacked exhaust a 17.06 so you need to fix your car before you go to the track


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_sounds like a problem with your install if you don't see any boost in 3rd - 5th

_Modified by rabbitarmy at 10:20 AM 6-11-2007_

I'm gonna go with this one.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Well mine up and going again after the 02A swap. I am holding 11psi







. God a good clutch helps so much







.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Where are the vids?


----------



## Shteifen (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

I've looked on your site, it says the stage II will make around 200hp, how is that going to effect the transmission? ive just started working at VW and my work mates say the MK3 has a pretty weak transmission and cant really take too much power.
-steve


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Shteifen)*

read above. As for the videos I am breaking in my clutch so ya. Give it a bit.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (sniper512)*

bump for vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

for realz


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (.devinc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.devinc.* »_for realz


----------



## ROCCOBOOST (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (Nintendo)*

What are you guys doing with the whole EGR charcoal canister set-up? Also what about the ISV near the oil fill on the valve cover? Friend just got the kit and wants me to throw it on. Just wondering what everybody has done.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ROCCOBOOST)*

Deleted the canister and plugged the evap vacuum line on the TB. I will try to get video today at some point.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_ I will try to get video today at some point.

ORLY?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

I got some video just got a buddy editing it for me. It will be up soon. I upgraded my exhaust to 2.5 mandrel straight piped. Wow does this thing spool fast and hard now. Well My buddy supercharged(stage1 7psi) his 98 m3 and I went to 14psi and we were dead even till I hit 3rd and pulled a couple cars to 130kph. His kit says he should be running 13.5 in the 1/4 so i was very impressed. I wish I had some video of it.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

^^?!?!?!?!?!?!???


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

I hate relying on other people. The video is taking waqy to long for a very short clip. I think he justdoesn't have much time. If the question marks were for the beating of the M3 it really happened. The guy is offically selling it because of this race. None of us thought it would go the way it did but my car is definatly faster than his anywhere anytime we have played a bunch and he is always behind.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

All I want is a sound clip. :-(


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*

I can try and get sound with a short crappy video. I have a forge 007 DV so it will sound different than the kit will. I put a 6" round muffler in where the CAT should be but thats it the rest is straight through mandrel 2.5" it sounds amazing.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I've got a custom 2.5" mandrel bent turbo back on mine with only a glass pack on the end. also running a freedom design DV. can't wait to push the go button


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitarmy)*

Its going to sound amazing trust me. I have been told by a couple friends from Jamaica and another from New Zealand that it sounds like a pissed out EVO. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re:*

Jesse F. from Utah, is the latest to upgrade to stage 2














The kit is leaving today


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Rippinralf)*

Anyone thats bought this kit and installed it themselves dyno there car yet?


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (noskeh)*

Thread is useless without clips


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_Anyone thats bought this kit and installed it themselves dyno there car yet?

As soon as I get my new clutch installed, I am going to the dyno. I'll post up probably next week.
As it stands, I am waiting for BBM to send me the correct flywheel.


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

This thread needs more dyno sheets, videos, fotos, etc. 
Off the top of anyones head: With an SRI, 2.5" exhaust, ported head, and a 260 cam, is 18-20 psi going to make a healthy 300whp?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (.devinc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.devinc.* »_This thread needs more dyno sheets, videos, fotos, etc. 
Off the top of anyones head: With an SRI, 2.5" exhaust, ported head, and a 260 cam, is 18-20 psi going to make a healthy 300whp?
damn close....a 50trim flows more than a 57 and pbwb has a 57trim and put down like 262whp with an automatic at 17psi which translate to 275whp roughly in a 5spd...and on a stock cam i believe


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh boy I can't wait to get mine


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

I g-tech pro'd my car tonight. I configured is several times on a bunch of runs and my car ran a 13.5 @ 107mph 0-60 was 5.8 seconds. I was really impressed. This would back my earlier claim of beating a supercharged 1998 M3.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

can we just see the unedited raw video clip? Not that I don't believe you, I do, but I just want to hear this damn turbo setup. Everyone has their kit and has shown pictures, but no one has posted a clip up.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

please post up vids so i can hear what my turbo kit is going to sound like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

seriously, ******* A


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

this is the kinetic stage 1 kit upgraded to stage 2 with my own recipe








the exhaust is tt 2.5 with borla



_Modified by djpj06 at 2:48 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (djpj06)*


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

^^^








driving vids


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

How much boost are you running? And that is stock compression, right? Great setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

yeah, stock compression. the boost is around 7 right now. i am waiting for a starter bolt that i ordered through work before i turn up the boost. i am using an automatic trans bolt in the top mount hole... it is too long, but it is keeping the mount from twisting. should have the bolt monday or tuesday... then up to 10psi


----------



## veedubCabriolet (May 26, 2004)

Man u sped up the vid, not cool


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

Doesn't look sped up to me..


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

its a joke...


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

How much boost is the 42# fueling good for anyways?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.devinc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.devinc.* »_How much boost is the 42# fueling good for anyways?

260-280whp.

-Jeff


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah but how much psi? Will be running sri, cam, ported head, forged bottom end, etc. and want to know how much boost I can throw at it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what ever psi you make 260-280whp at obviously....if you have a full(properly) built motor that rinky dink 50trim aint gonna hurt a flie...


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

A t3/t4 is plenty capable of making well over 300whp, I'm wondering about the fuel capabilities. Forged crank, forged rods, custom 8.5:1 JE's, all arp hardware will handle a lot, just want to know the max psi for the software/injectors.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (.devinc.)*

so.... i went to the test and tune night at the local drag strip, Bandimere Speedway. it was my first time drag racing so i could have done better














. i will try to scan some of my time slips tomorrow.
anyway.. best time was 14.6 and fastest mph was 98, on different runs


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

bump


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

drag slips as promised.








my car is #468


----------



## caspers_dub (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*

What is your setup? Your 60fts are horrid, they will be better with practice.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (caspers_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caspers_dub* »_What is your setup?

this is my set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3219478

_Quote, originally posted by *caspers_dub* »_ Your 60fts are horrid, they will be better with practice.

yeah







i couldnt figure out how to get a good launch, but my times were better then a slightly modded mk5 gti, c5 vette and a v8 mustang, stomped a new scion tc and hung with sti's.


----------



## Shteifen (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

i dunno if anyones asked this yet but does anyone know if anyone has made a turbo kit for the 2.0L COUNTERFLOW head?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

what psi are stage 2 cars running? im up to 11psi, all seems well so far.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (teaser pics inside)*** (Rippinralf)*

10psi is usually about it for the stage 2s


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Rippinralf)*

*10* psi for stg 2!?








Or are you talking about on factory compression?

I hope you mean at least 20. I dont get it...
earlier in the thread

_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Dyno a stage-2 today
stats....
-97 jetta stock motor with 115k-ish
-full stage-2 kit
-2.5 turbo back with no cat.
-10psi= 197whp 2xxftlb
-18psi= boost spike = lifted to stop it from breaking but the car was super rich.
-15psi= 217whp 230ftlbs still super rich
-17psi= 247whp 280ftlbs still rich


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (.devinc.)*

stage 2 is stock compression. 
how do the stage 3 cars feel out of boost? my biggest concern with stg3 is drivability.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*

Ive got a stage 3 setup running 14 psi right now, and I could hardly notice the diference between stock and lowered compression. I have a feeling the C2 software has a lot to do with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (Cgarcia)*

Very nice. I am going to pull the head off this winter and do a race head and lower the compression and run 18psi







. Maybe a fuel pump lol.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

so where are the videos? still getting edited?


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_so where are the videos? still getting edited?

fcking kidding me? they're right there


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_stage 2 is stock compression. 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just wish somebody could chime in with how much boost can be ran with lowered compression.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (.devinc.)*

With lowered compression 14psi should be fine at some point though a upgraded fuel pump will be needed. 
As for the video I don't have the camera and the footage is in Calgary 4 hours away and I am still waiting lol. I could do a small bit from my camera.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport Stage II - 8V Turbo kit (.devinc.)*

What I heard from Jefnes3 a while back was 10 psi stock compression, and 20 psi on lowered comp.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ricecart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricecart* »_
fcking kidding me? they're right there

i'm talkin about sniper's videos. He raced a supercharged e36 m3 and has it on video


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

How much boost could a stock 2.0 with the pelequin diff. run with Stage 2 Kit?
What would you need to you run more psi?


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

what are the dimensions of the stg.2 intercooler?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

did a little dyno action tonight








this graph is 212.7hp /237.9tq @11psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

a/f is [email protected] RICH!!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Hey now go back and read my posts. I said I had video of my car turboed and ripping around and that I wished to have caught my beating my buddies supercharged M3







. It did happen though. Has anyone else fouled up their plugs? My car was running bad for the past few days and changed a few different things to fix it it turned out that I fouled the plug its all good now.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats the status of the MKIV kit?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Search there is a post from Kinetics all about it. 
Last night It got really cold here in the mountains of Canada. I cranked the boost to 17psi it is absolutely insane. There is no traction anytime you build boost in 1st and 2nd and fast hard shifts into 3rd create a burnout







.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Search there is a post from Kinetics all about it. 
Last night It got really cold here in the mountains of Canada. I cranked the boost to 17psi it is absolutely insane. There is no traction anytime you build boost in 1st and 2nd and fast hard shifts into 3rd create a burnout







. 
i was biting on an .:R last night and i was runnin 7psi


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_How much boost could a stock 2.0 with the pelequin diff. run with Stage 2 Kit?
What would you need to you run more psi?

Same as one without the diff...








To run more psi you'd want a larger Head gasket OR pistons designed for boost


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Nice on the .:R. I am destroying Formula Firebirds and STIs and SRT-4s and M3s and and and......







. You would not believe what 17psi I can do. The car is scary fast now and you have to pick your time and place to use the power now







. I can't describe the feeling of the car other than you just know that it is fast so drive it slower if that makes any sence.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_The car is scary fast now and you have to pick your time and place to use the power now







. I can't describe the feeling of the car other than you just know that it is fast so drive it slower if that makes any sence.
Dude i know EXACTLY what you mean!! i used to floor it in like second in traffic when i was stock and i had a nice 5-6car gap in front of me and not worry now i cant even do that! and i even drive 65mph on the highway cuz for some reason it feels more comfortable there..when i throw it in 4th its jus soooooo breezy!!!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Ya I sit the same on the highway 100kph. I think its because you can do 200kph anytime you wish







.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

You sure that's all I need to run more psi?
What head gasket and/or pistons could you recommend?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Stage 3 is a headgasket. After 14psi I would for reliablity sake upgrade a fuel pump. On stage 2 14 psi should be fine I am kind of pushing stage 2 beyond its limits and don't really care at this point if the motor caves. I plan on a full rebuilt over the winter.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

So what exactly do you have on your 2.0 motor to run 14psi? Isnt that a little much for the stock motor to handle? I have 7-8 should be the max.
And yea, I realize you don't care, lol. Wish I had cash like that.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Stage 3 is a headgasket. After 14psi I would for reliablity sake upgrade a fuel pump. On stage 2 14 psi should be fine I am kind of pushing stage 2 beyond its limits and don't really care at this point if the motor caves. I plan on a full rebuilt over the winter.

i know how you feel,







i have an obd1 long block that i plan on rebuilding..... im easing my way to 12psi. im not in too much of a hurry to pop my motor.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to sniper512


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

I ran 14 psi all summer on just stage 2. Nothing was done to the motor at all. I am running 16-17psi right now on just stage 2 to see how much this little motor can handle. Did I mention I have 200,000km on the motor as well. This is all with no upgrade on the fuel pump either i don't recommend this at all. Also it is not hot here anymore average temps now are below 20C even through the day so that maybe helping







. The car is at its stock limits and is crazy fast. In the spring I want 20psi daily and 25psi when I want to play we'll see.
PS. Seriously 14psi on a stock motor with stage 2 is fine in my books. On a really hot day just stay out of boost or turn it down, but i never did and beat on the car regularly and it lasted all summer with only one set of fouled plugs lol. On another note don't expect your poor little 020 to handle that boost for long a 02a swap will be in your future for sure.


_Modified by sniper512 at 9:05 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

i've been reading this thread for awhile, and i have my Stage II kit in the mail







i cant wait for when i get home and get to drive it!! lol 
And i know i can run it at 10psi on stock motor/trans, what cam could i buy to just "plug and play" with my internals that would help?? 
Any help for cam applications??
Thanks all
Brent


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Justaviper)*

I want to run the Autotech 260, but I did hear of someone testing a 270 in a FI application. That would be nice if it worked?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

yeah... i upped to an 02a when my clutch started slipping at 8psi. 
ive been running the at270 since i installed the turbo and it is running great. (see dynograph above)


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

So would it be better to get the peloquin diff everyone has been talking about for the stage II turbo, or just get a whole new 02a tranny?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

A upgraded diff would be nice if you are looking to go more than 200ish but not necessary for stage 2 with a 02A swap. I think I will be going to a 270 cam this winter we'll see. So you aren't loosing any boost from overlap with that cam?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*

One of our local guys with the stage 3 kit, ran a 13.1 with street tires and an open diff, spinning through 3rd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_One of our local guys with the stage 3 kit, ran a 13.1 with street tires and an open diff, spinning through 3rd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
60ft? trap?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_60ft? trap?

I'm trying to get a slip from him, but he's hard to get ahold of.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Very nice. I want to come down next year Clay and put some times down at mission. Those are some great numbers. I want to be in the 12s next year.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Very nice. I want to come down next year Clay and put some times down at mission. Those are some great numbers. I want to be in the 12s next year.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The above car was also running a set of cams that we tested, and an inline fuel pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

No problem Clay I want bigger injectors, a 255 fuel pump, fully built motor and head with a 270 cam, wider stickier tires, and anything else that will help but I want 12s next year







. Let me know whatcha think. My motor has been holding 17psi for a week now with no problems on stock compression and fuel pump its kind of scary what this motor can handle stock.


_Modified by sniper512 at 1:02 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

So if i understand this correctly, i can run a 260* cam on stock internals? and would it be worth it to put it in with the turbo? 
From what i understand also is that a 02A tranny is something that will be needed if i want to drive the car hard. But lets say i drive it easy.... can the 020 tranny last awhile?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Justaviper)*

A 020 can handle it for awhile for sure. If your good to her she will last for a long time as would any tranny. As for the cam a 260 would be worth putting in especially if you are going to stage 3 and have to pull the head to do the gasket. I want some more revs out of my engine so I am going with the 270 cam.


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont know if im going to go to the stage III, but i do want to cam the motor to get it strong. I got ahold of an 02A setup







with a Sachs Stage III clutch kit .... cant wait to let it rip!


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_ I think I will be going to a 270 cam this winter we'll see. So you aren't loosing any boost from overlap with that cam?

im not sure... i have only driven this kit with the 270*, but it feels strong and the turbo supplies more then enough psi... holds 12 just fine








check this thread.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3421089


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Good info thanks. I will definitely be going with the 270 and a fully built head for the spring. The next thing that would be nice to discuss is gearing for a FI car. I basically have a useless 1st gear as it tops out at 40kph and 2nd is done at 80kph. I would like these extended so I only have to shift once to hit 100kph for good 0-100kph time or 0-60mph which ever you use







. I also want a higher top speed. My car tops out at 210kph. Does anyone have good links to a place that I can order gear sets or any info on which ring gear i'll want to use to get to where I want?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Clay are you guys attending the BBM thingy near Portland on the 29th? I am pulling somethings together to go and be ready for a little draging with the supercharged boys







. Its only a 10 hour drive I hope the golf holds herself together. I have never gone that far with her yet.


_Modified by sniper512 at 7:30 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Clay are you guys attending the BBM thingy near Portland on the 29th? I am pulling somethings together to go and be ready for a little draging with the supercharged boys







. Its only a 10 hour drive I hope the golf holds herself together. I have never gone that far with her yet.


I have a wedding actually


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Clay I ordered a head spacer and a 255l fuel pump too. Are any Kinetics guys gonna be there?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Clay I ordered a head spacer and a 255l fuel pump too. Are any Kinetics guys gonna be there? 

I don't think we'll be down there for that


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Dam that sucks. Me and my dad are going and a buddy maybe. We are going to trailer it cause there will be snow in the passes by then so its offcially a trailer queen







. So with the inline fuel pump do you just bypass the stock pump? Where do you guys put them and mount them?


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Actually you place the inline pump next to the fuel filter (not sure if it goes before or after). But while i was typing I just remembered where I saw instructions. Go to the USRT site. They have detailed instructions. Good luck!
The stock pump stays in place.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Really I always thought the stock pump would be a bottle neck. Thanks though I'll check their site out.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well the pump is in the headspacer is in and 19psi later this thing is insane. Wow is all I have to say.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

well the boost controller is in 10psi vs 7.5psi...my thing is insane too!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Well the pump is in the headspacer is in and 19psi later this thing is insane. Wow is all I have to say. 

as far as tuning goes, are you still using the Kinetic chip that you got in your kit? I'd assume that with the lower compression from the head spacer, the tuning wouldn't be right anymore, but who knows, perhaps not?


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Well the pump is in the headspacer is in and 19psi later this thing is insane. Wow is all I have to say. 

Video, PLEASE.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Same chip as stage 1. I don't know how they tuned it but it is running awesome. I can drive the car as if it wasn't even there except for its quicker than stock NA even out of boost. I thought 10psi was crazy too then 15 now 19-20psi is where its at







. I want 25psi in the spring after the built motor and trans. And yes the stage 2 clutch from kinetics is holding just fine.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
as far as tuning goes, are you still using the Kinetic chip that you got in your kit? I'd assume that with the lower compression from the head spacer, the tuning wouldn't be right anymore, but who knows, perhaps not?
dude its a MAF based system and as such it sees the extra air coming in and adjust accordingly...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_dude its a MAF based system and as such it sees the extra air coming in and adjust accordingly... 

so lowering compression on a vehicle won't require a new tune and will run just the way it ran before then?
I just don't see how a vehicle can run 15 psi on 9:1 compression and run just the same on 8:1 compression at the same settings, same chip.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you tell me...i ran 10:1 and then ran 8.5:1...it ran jus like stock jus slower cuz lower compression=less power but greater potential for high power..... compression has nothing to do with the tune so much as you'd think... lower does allow you to run high ignition timing to a point though....but dude seriously dont worry about it jus know it works jus fine...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

The tuning is amazing. I turned the boost up to 20psi today and the car just smiled back then so did I lol. As for video hopefully the supercharger and turbo shoot out in Woodburn will be enough for you guys







. I am heading down there to represent the Kinetics Turbo Kit. I am racing the guy with the stage 3 BBM Kit and a 16v head swap and built motor. I know it doesn't sound fair but I only weigh 2400lbs now and he is full weight so it should be very interesting. Wish me luck.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_The tuning is amazing. I turned the boost up to 20psi today and the car just smiled back then so did I lol. As for video hopefully the supercharger and turbo shoot out in Woodburn will be enough for you guys







. I am heading down there to represent the Kinetics Turbo Kit. I am racing the guy with the stage 3 BBM Kit and a 16v head swap and built motor. I know it doesn't sound fair but I only weigh 2400lbs now and he is full weight so it should be very interesting. Wish me luck.

arent the rules of the race saying that the cars have to be of equal weight?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

Yes but we figured that his 16v head wasn't really fair compared to a 8v which the kits were originally made for right. So I did some weight reduction lol. Does anyone know if any other stage 3 Kinetic kits will be there?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well apperantly at 20psi stock 02As don't really like it







. 3rd gear stripped out of it last night playing with an R6, but I got another 02A coming for Monday so I will still be going to the BBM shootout







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

New tranny back in 3rd one this year







. Yeah I am still going to play with the Bahnbrenner guys







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Well I got back from woodburn. My best time on street tires was 14 flat. And on slicks a 13.8 @ 102. I'll post my slips later. My gearing is horrible for dragging keep this in mind. The other piss off was that I could not get the car into 3rd without letting the rpms fall way down losing at least a few tenths so the out come could have been much better. I think with a better trans and some more practice a low 13 is totally possible I was running 18psi and could have put it up too 20-22 at the track so who knows what I would have run. John Betz from BBM ran a 13.3 @ 104 and was running 20psi and slicks. He also has a cam and a better geared tranny so I thought I did fairly good especially if we were on street tires where the BBM cars would have had a hard time finding traction out of the hole as well but we never got to go cause John lost 3rd gear or linkage problems. All in all we had a awesome time I was really impressed by the BBM charger. There should be video and pics coming soon BMGFifthy was shooting for eurotuners and has tons of pics.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

How many cars were running the Kinetics kit there???
What trans. have you been using???


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow... Im jealous.
Sounds like so much fun...
I want a turbo so bad...
*checks wallet*
*sighs*
Only $1000...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I was the only kinetic kit there that I knew of. There were quite a few BBM kits there. It was an open race day so the were lots of cars there were hondas, evo's, V8s but VWs out numbered everyone. At one point there were at least 60 or more cars racing. I am running an 02A from a passat and the gears are way to short.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Check this out for pics: http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=784
Mine is the red golf without texted tops and flares. John Betz's car and mine were very close look a likes with 2 very different setups it was pretty neat.


_Modified by sniper512 at 8:56 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Lot's of cool cars.....looks like a lot of fun.
I don't think this really settles the turbo kit vs. supercharger kit debate though.
I think to make it fair both companies should set-up test cars with the EXACT same set-up requirements, and then run them heads up on PINKS.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Ya for sure John's car and my car were not even close to compare. Like I said he had more boost and a LSD and cam and better gearing. Next year when I go they will be much closer cause I am regearing my trans plus a cam and LSD and more boost so we'll see what happens. I have to say though BBM's car was very strong for sure. I think the kits would compare almost equal but thats just me.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

I think you would need to run two engine dynos. Exact same intercooler, oil weight, chip, cam etc. Just change the method of induction, a turbo, or the lysholm.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Ya that would probably be the best way but I doubt anyone would take the time. They are very close.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

All this just makes me want to buy another VW.
I wanna put a charger on a 2.0 in a Caddy.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_Wow... Im jealous.
Sounds like so much fun...
I want a turbo so bad...
*checks wallet*
*sighs*
Only $1000...
oh it can be done for under 1k.....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Yeah, there was a jyd build up for $800 complete setup, stock management, an old I-5 manifold saab turbo and an audi maf. Cranked out quite an impressive amount of ponies too


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Here's my slip:


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Are you serious?
How is that possible?
Only thing is, I have no engine work skills & was planning on buy this used turbo from here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3371252


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Okay, flame suit on.
I blew out my turbo oil seals today.
I just pulled in the garage and noticed that the exhaust seemed a little thick.....then I noticed it was coming from under the hood.
After a little searching I see that the smoke is BILLOWING out of the wastgate to downpipe connection.

Sooooooooo........what caused this to happen so soon????
I know an oil restrictor is required to decrease pressure in some applications, but I assumed that the diameter of the braided line and the fittings that came with the kit would compensate for that in this case.
I was wrong???
Somebody school me.
I'll know more when I get it all broken back down, but this is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

as far as i know a t3 shouold not need one or has one built in......as long as you can drain oil fast enough you should have been fine


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you're smoking fromt the wastegate...which is PRE turbo...you might wanna check your motor....disconnect the oil feeed to the turbo and run it for say 5 mins and check for smoke again...


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Yeah.....there appears to be a leak from the drain connection under the turbocharger.......maybe the hose is backed up or something.
I was also reading on the Garrett site that a clogged air filter can create excess vaccum and cause the seals to go.....but my air filter isn't all that dirty really.
Is there a warranty on these things?? (edit: 30 day warranty on Garrett Turbochargers) 
Are the seals hard to replace yourself??



_Modified by smokeymountaindub at 11:21 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you're smoking fromt the wastegate...which is PRE turbo...you might wanna check your motor....disconnect the oil feeed to the turbo and run it for say 5 mins and check for smoke again...

Naaah, it's like seeping back up the wastegate tube from the downpipe....it's hard to explain.
I pulled the air filter off and there's a pool of oil in the MAF housing. (I have a catch can set-up.)
I got the car up on jackstands and can see oil seeping out of the bottom of where the turbo bolts onto the exhaust manifold.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokeymountaindub* »_
Naaah, it's like seeping back up the wastegate tube from the downpipe....it's hard to explain.
I pulled the air filter off and there's a pool of oil in the MAF housing. (I have a catch can set-up.)
I got the car up on jackstands and can see oil seeping out of the bottom of where the turbo bolts onto the exhaust manifold.
ahhh i seee...goood point...yea jus disconnect the oil feed...thats what i did...and sure enough after driving it around the block OUTTA BOOOST it cleared up...


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

What was causing the back-up of oil in your case?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

have an intercooler? might want to empty the oil out of that too...im not jokin


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_have an intercooler? might want to empty the oil out of that too...im not jokin

I do.....thanks for the tip.
At this point I'm just going to take the whole thing apart and check every inch of every part.
This will give me the chance to try and fabricate up myself one of those "Salsa Style" SRI's. I have a MK4 intake manifold on the way.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

had a buddy in a scion whos oil return kinked when it got hot since it was a soft rubber hose. when his kinked his seals blew and he had a bunch of oil in his FMIC


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

does your catch can route back to the intake track? i had a pool of oil in the intake tube, it was from the breather vent.


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_does your catch can route back to the intake track? i had a pool of oil in the intake tube, it was from the breather vent. 

Yes it does....but I'm using an air compressor filter and I'm pretty sure it catches most of the oil......








(The zip-ties are for test fitment.)

It's definitely blown seals.....here's the pics......
































Not looking good.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

found this... http://www.gpopshop.com/rebuildkits.html


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (djpj06)*

Thanks for the link.....I'm glad to see that I can do this at home and it's not too expensive.
I still have to figure out what caused this tho, I don't wanna be rebuilding my turbo every 6 months.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

what kind of return line do you have?


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I can't remember exactly what size, but it's a big ass heater hose that comes with the kit.
At least 3/4" I/D.
Oil pan pre-tapped and bung welded in place by Kinetic.
Line's not kinked, melted or anything.
Guess I'll find out what's clogging it tomorrow, I'm done for the night.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (smokeymountaindub)*

Thats crazy. I have had my turbo going since like Feb and since april mayish I have been running 13psi on stage 2 and now for the past month have been running 20psi with stage 3 and no problems what so ever with the kit. Thats 9 months, something is wrong with either the install or the more likely a flaw in the the turbo. I would like to add that I have oil in the MAF sensor housing too but its just coming from the breather return.




_Modified by sniper512 at 9:30 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

The guys at Kinetics are the BEST.
Just got off the phone and they're gonna have me ship it up there so they can take it apart and have a look. If it's a manufacturers defect I'll soon know.
They're customer service through this whole process has been top-notch. They'll keep me as a customer for as long as I own a VW.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

if you only had a MK4 you would have a compleatly different attitude lol


----------



## pricelessgolf (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Hey guys! Hows everyone doing? Finally the turbo kit came today.








Just wondering if anyone has a mkIII with a reiger body kit with this kind of turbo kit on. Did you have any problems with the front bumber. Did you have to do any modifications or cut some bumper off to fit the intercooler. I know with these large projects usually you have to do some wat of modifications. Kinetic Motorsports have no clue with the Reiger body kit.
Also wondering if there is a stage 3 to upgrade from this kit.


----------



## pricelessgolf (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (pricelessgolf)*

Another thing this thread might of been mentioned already wat kind of hp are u guys running with this kit. kinetics say 200 on the wheels any difference or around there.
I added a TechTonics Camshaft. Any gains with that aswell?


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

how did you guys route the isv. i used a hose but it keeps collapsing under vacuum. i was going to use 3/4 tubing to hard route it, but i noticed that kinetic has it mounted directly to the in take. what did they use?


----------

